# Talking tombstone



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I originally planned to turn my gemmy talking skull into a 3 axis head for a blucky tot greeter. But unexpected demands at work and lack of funds reared their ugly heads, and it just wasn't gonna happen. So, I figured I'd do what I could with what I had. Since I was planning a cemetery anyway, I thought a talking tombstone might be fitting. 




It's triggered by a PIR, and randomly plays one of the three short routines. A red flood light will illuminate it while the routines are running.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome!:devil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Stuff! 
Nicely done vid with the dissolves.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Excellent Stuff!
> Nicely done vid with the dissolves.


Thanks! 
I can't take credit for the video though. The software that came with my flip video camera did that automatically.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool
I like the voice too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow- great job on that! He sounds fantastic!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I likes!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!!


----------

